# L'ipod bon pour le jogging ?



## Arthemus (16 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à tous,

Je lance ce sujet suite à une autre discution qui a dérivé d'un autre sujet.
A cette occasion on a posé un point qui me chagrine...

Je souhaite acheter (très) bientôt le nouvel ipod.
Je souhaite aussi l'utiliser en faisant un peu de jogging (pour retrouver mon corps de rève parceque madame le vaut bien, mais c'est une autre histoire ...).

Et là vla t'y pas que l'on m'annonce que la fragilité de l'ipod le rend peut compatible avec cette activité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alors j'aimerai avoir vos opinions et témoignages sur la question de la fragilité de l'ipod.

Merci à vous tous !


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2003)

pfffffffffffff


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Mai 2003)

ficelle, ça c'est de l'argument !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




perso je ne sais pas, je ne cours pas, mais normalement y a pas de soucis, tant qu'il ne tombe pas? 32 Mo de ram lui servent de tampon il me semble, ça fait bien quelques morceaux d'avance, ça? dont y a pas de raison que ça saute, enfin il me semble. en tout cas, le mien n'a jamais sauté en aucune circonstance.


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * ficelle, ça c'est de l'argument !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




perso je ne sais pas, je ne cours pas, mais normalement y a pas de soucis, tant qu'il ne tombe pas? 32 Mo de ram lui servent de tampon il me semble, ça fait bien quelques morceaux d'avance, ça? dont y a pas de raison que ça saute, enfin il me semble. en tout cas, le mien n'a jamais sauté en aucune circonstance.  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est a peu pret ce que je lui disais dans l'autre tread...

mon pffffff venait plutot de l'utilité de lancer un nouveau sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon, on excuse les newb' 

ça va toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai croisé le farouche ce soir


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * mais bon, on excuse les newb' 
* 

[/QUOTE]

quoique là !


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2003)

L'iPod n'est pas bon pour le jogging. Ca va fait des gens assourdi qui viennent se jeter sous le parechoc de nos berlines. Pas que ça abime la voiture mais à chaque fois il faut laver le chassis ...


----------



## Arthemus (16 Mai 2003)

J'ai ouvert un nouveau sujet pour ne pas "fagociter" l'autre sujet qui traitait d'autre chose.

L'autre utilité est de rendre visible ce sujet à d'autres personnes qui ne seraient pas rentrer dans l'autre discution, et qu'ils puissent ainsi donner leur avis.

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de mal !!!


----------



## krigepouh (16 Mai 2003)

Salut !
L'iPod est bon pour le jogging, j'ai testé. Quel rapport avec sa fragilité ?? Qui t'as dis des &amp;é"ù^% pareilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







a+


----------



## Garulfo (16 Mai 2003)

Cela me rassure, je vais chercher le mien demain et je comptais bien m'en servir pour faire mon footing quotidien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Onra (16 Mai 2003)

Voici quelques lectures sur les forums d'iPodFanatic :

http://www.ipodfanatic.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=220
http://www.ipodfanatic.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1780
http://www.ipodfanatic.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=517
http://www.ipodfanatic.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=178


----------



## Arthemus (16 Mai 2003)

Merci de ces liens très instructifs.

Hélas donc, j'en conclu que courrir avec n'est pas du tout recommandé...

Je vais me rabattre sur le vtt. Sur des sentiers en foret (pas de gros chocs) ça devrait passer !


----------



## Onra (16 Mai 2003)

Si tu veux vraiment courrir avec, je te propose une solution que j'ai trouvé en parcourrant les forums d'iPodLounge. Il suffit de mettre son iPod en brassard. Il existe une housse spécialement réalisée pour ça :

Action Jacket


----------



## Floppy (17 Mai 2003)

Expliquez-moi comment vous courrez sans bouger les bras !


----------



## Onra (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Floppy:</font><hr /> * Expliquez-moi comment vous courrez sans bouger les bras !
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah moi je n'y arrive pas mais ce n'est pas grave car ce qui est essentiel c'est les chocs. En placant l'ipod sur ton bras, les chocs sont limites. Tu peut donc courrir avec ton iPod sans risque


----------



## brome (19 Mai 2003)

J'ai fait pas mal de roller, de VTT et de snowboard avec mon iPod a la ceinture. 
J'ai deja couru sur de courtes periodes et devale des sentiers abrupts, toujours en ecoutant l'iPod.

Aucun probleme.


----------



## TheRV (20 Mai 2003)

L'iPod peut etre secoué dans tout les sens pendant la lecture ça craind rien. Il faut juste éviter les chocs (chutes).


----------



## Arthemus (20 Mai 2003)

Mais, il était branché ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (20 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Comme l'Ipod contient un disque dur, je ne l'emmenerait pas en jogging personnellement. Meme si le buffer de 32 Mo permet de ne faire un acces que toutes les demi heures, le disque dur reste dans la boite et comporte des parties sensibles aux micro-chocs de la course.
Un autre probleme a surveiller, je ne sais pas vous, mais moi, quand je cours, je transpire ... et il est très fréquent que je sois trempé. Meme parfois, il pleut,  L'Ipod est il bien étanche ?

Non, sincèrement, pour une heure de course, mieux faut acheter un petit lecteur de MP3 à base de carte mémoire.

Cordialement


----------



## krigepouh (20 Mai 2003)

Salut !
Mmmouais bizarre cette affaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , moi je n'ai jamais eu de "clic" ou de soucis avec mon iPod les deux ou trois fois où je l'ai utilisé pour courir... De toutes les façons je préfère courir sans musique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Il y a donc toujours des améliorations à apporter à ce splendide engin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


----------



## Onra (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,

Comme l'Ipod contient un disque dur, je ne l'emmenerait pas en jogging personnellement. Meme si le buffer de 32 Mo permet de ne faire un acces que toutes les demi heures, le disque dur reste dans la boite et comporte des parties sensibles aux micro-chocs de la course.
Un autre probleme a surveiller, je ne sais pas vous, mais moi, quand je cours, je transpire ... et il est très fréquent que je sois trempé. Meme parfois, il pleut,  L'Ipod est il bien étanche ?

Non, sincèrement, pour une heure de course, mieux faut acheter un petit lecteur de MP3 à base de carte mémoire.

Cordialement
* 

[/QUOTE]


C'est aussi mon avis, c'est pour ça que je n'ai jamais été courrir avec mon iPod... surtout vu le prix que je l'ai payé... C'est le tout premier modèle que j'ai payé plus cher que l'iPod 15Go d'aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement qu'il ne m'a donné que du bonheur depuis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et aucun souci


----------



## deadlocker (21 Mai 2003)

J'ai déjà utilisé l'iPod En faisant un petit trot, ya des momens où la musique stoppait, car l'iPod ne pouvait faire d'accès au disque. Donc je m'arrêtais 5 secondes et je repartais. Mais je n'ai pas renouvellé l'expérience car c'était très dur de garder son rythme de souffle avec de la musique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








En plus, je trouve ça désagréable vis à vis des autres coureurs. Courir avec un casque sur les oreilles, ça coupe de l'extérieur et des contacts avec autrui (même si je ne taille pas la bavette en courant).

Voilà. Sinon, pour l'imperméabilité de l'iPod, je vous dit tout de suite, c'est non. Il a eu le malheur de se retrouver pendant 30 secondes sous un jet de douche, résultat, je l'ai mis trois jours à sécher devant un ventilateur... Et c'était la merde, car l'eau avait du mal à partir... Enfin, il est resté en vie malgré tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouf !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, le problème de transpiration n'est pas à prendre un compte, c'est négligeable...


----------

